

The Worldwide State of the Mobile Web - Nielsen report [pdf] - reazalun
http://www.nielsenmobile.com/documents/CriticalMass.pdf

======
Inetgate
I wonder why Nielsen drop (or don't include) the status of Japan. Do they
think mobile web market in Japan as Galapagos Islands?

